

Rate my startup:  FanSnap - payne92
http://www.fansnap.com

======
shutter
Seems to work well for what it's advertised for.

I like the inclusion of local (IP-based?) results -- you should make those
more prominent IMHO. At first I mistook them for Adsense, but it really makes
sense to automatically find tickets for the closest venues for upcoming
events.

------
fallentimes
It's like TicketStumbler, but with venture funding.

You guys did a great job with the interactive maps and including long tail
brokers.

------
ashleyw
On the ticket searching page, I would expect it to be ajax goodness — yet it
wants to keep reloading the full page for every option change. I don't like
that.

The homepage — ticket buying visitors likely don't give a crap about anything
but the search box and the "upcoming events" bit. Personally, I would treat
the site as as just that — a site — rather than an app. Put some cool info and
links to events on the homepage, to attract the people who are interested in
what your service providers, but are not there exclusively for any tickets at
that time; give them something to look at, and they will be more likely to
return WHEN they need to buy tickets.

Maybe your being too much like Google, how many times does the average person
search a day — compared to how many times they buy tickets? People always have
something to search for, so Google quickly gets people coming back. You on the
other hand, have to try harder to get people to remember you.

------
truebosko
I agree on the redesign of the main page. It didn't excite me. Perhaps suggest
some hot concerts, upcoming concerts in my area, etc. on the main page

Also, when I search the font display seems very tiny compared to everything
else

------
vaksel
you need a major redesign for the main page. I know you are trying to go for
the simplicity of Google, but flashy design seems pretty important for the
space you are in.

Also your layout jumps to the left after you leave the homepage. So its kinda
odd

